# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  New Vintage playing Big Mon

## Mark Seale

Here's an Acapella collaboration on Big Mon.

----------

40bpm, 

Cary Fagan, 

doc holiday, 

Eldon Dennis, 

Gary Alter, 

Jake Biddix, 

Joey Anchors, 

pops1, 

Rob Roy, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

tmsweeney, 

wildpikr

----------


## mtucker

Nice!

----------


## mando-bob

GREAT ! Thanks for posting ! Big fun listening !

----------


## wildpikr

Nice pickin', y'all! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Dave Hanson

A'capella means, ' in the style of the church or chapple ' great performance as it is it's NOT a'capella.

I don't think you really know what a'capella means, it's certainly not an instrumental performance.

A'capella is a very misused word.

Dave H

----------


## pops1

> A'capella means, ' in the style of the church or chapple ' great performance as it is it's NOT a'capella.
> 
> I don't think you really know what a'capella means, it's certainly not an instrumental performance.
> 
> A'capella is a very misused word.
> 
> Dave H


Usually means voice and no instruments in the music world.

----------


## danielpatrick

In this case Acapella is the name of the computer app used to create this performance.

----------

Joey Anchors, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Mark Seale

> A'capella means, ' in the style of the church or chapple ' great performance as it is it's NOT a'capella.
> 
> I don't think you really know what a'capella means, it's certainly not an instrumental performance.
> 
> A'capella is a very misused word.
> 
> Dave H


In this instance, Acapella has no meaning other than the name of the software used to collaborate remotely.  Thank you for listening.

----------


## Jeff Mando

What a dumb use of an established word..........

Remind me to do something about that when I'm King..........

Similar to how the word "combover" used to mean a funny hair style that bald men used to cover a problem area like Don Rickles wore......

Now, it is a new trendy hair style having nothing to do with baldness.....

If we live long enough, language will eventually have no meaning, IMHO......

----------


## mtucker

> Similar to how the word "combover" used to mean a funny hair style that bald men used to cover a problem area like Don Rickles wore...... Now, it is a new trendy hair style having *nothing to do with baldness*.....


Oh, but it really does! Sorry couldnt resist... :Laughing:

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## Don Grieser

Mighty fine, Mark!

----------

Mark Seale

----------


## JAK

The English language is so confusing....

----------


## Joey Anchors

Mark great performance!

----------

Mark Seale

----------


## Alfons

Big Fun!  Nice to see that app in action as well.  Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------

Mark Seale

----------

